# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Psychologisch/psychiatrisch onderzoek?

## vogeltje1990

Hi allemaal,

Een vraagje voor jullie, mijn dokter wil een onderzoek starten bij de medische psychologie in het ziekenhuis.
Nu heb ik geen idee wat dit precies inhoud, heb aanstaande donderdag al de eerste afspraken eerst een intake gesprek en daarna de onderzoeken, maar wat houden die onderzoeken precies in? Ik heb gehoord dat je soms een tekening moet maken? of is het net zoals op tv van de vlekken kijken en zeggen wat jij erin ziet? Ik heb namelijk geen idee en durft het niet echt te vragen aan de dokter....

Heeft iemand van jullie hier ervaring mee? ben erg benieuw of er iets uitkomt waar ik wat aan heb, het loopt nu al een tijdje niet echt goed en normaal dus misschien kan ik er zo toch nog uit komen? Zie er wel enorm tegen op, misschien is dit wel helemaal niet nodig?

maar alle ervaringen zijn welkom!

alvast bedankt.

Groetjes

(vliegen met de vleugels die je hebt, dan zijn je vleugels afgevallen en zit je midden in de donderwolken)

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo vogeltje,

Ik heb even voor je gekeken en vond het volgende:
*Wat kunt u verwachten?*
In het eerste gesprek bespreekt de klinisch psycholoog uw klachten met u. Aan de hand van dit gesprek kan een onderzoek worden voorgesteld.
Dit onderzoek is een hulpmiddel om zicht te krijgen op de aard, omvang en achtergrond van uw klachten. Tijdens het onderzoek worden testen afgenomen, bijvoorbeeld om uw geheugen en/of uw concentratie te toetsen of om uw persoonlijkheid en intelligentie te onderzoeken.
Soms vinden ook gesprekken met de partner, familie of andere betrokkenen plaats. Uiteraard gebeurt dit niet zonder uw toestemming. Als het onderzoek is afgerond worden de resultaten met u besproken.
Zonodig zijn daarbij ook andere betrokkenen aanwezig, bijvoorbeeld ouders van (jonge) patiëntjes, de partner van een patiënt of kinderen van oudere patiënten. In dit gesprek geeft de klinisch psycholoog adviezen over de mogelijke behandeling van uw klachten. Niet in alle situaties vindt voorafgaand aan een behandeling een testonderzoek plaats.
_(Bron: bethesda.nl)_
*Wat is psychodiagnostisch onderzoek ?*
Psychodiagnostiek is een specialiteit in de psychologie waarin men een nauwkeurige diagnose maakt van de persoonlijkheid of eventueel een ziektebeeld, of bepaalde problemen en beperkingen in kaart kan brengen. Hiervoor maakt men gebruik van vragenlijsten, observatieschalen, tests en interviews. 
In sommige gevallen is psychodiagnostiek aangewezen om tot een scherpere diagnose te komen van de klachten wat dan op zijn beurt kan leiden tot een meer specifieke behandeling met betere resultaten.
We onderscheiden vier typen van psychodiagnostisch onderzoek :
*Het intelligentieonderzoek:* Binnen dit onderzoek wordt een inschatting gemaakt van het totale intelligentiequotiënt en wordt een differentiatie gemaakt tussen verbale en performante intelligentie. Naast het bepalen van IQ-scores wordt ook een sterkte-zwakte analyse gemaakt van facetten zoals het logisch denkvermogen, verwerkingssnelheid, leervermogen, mogelijkheden tot abstract denken, enz.
Dergelijk onderzoek kan zinvol zijn ter ondersteuning van de aanvang van een opleiding, bij inschrijving in het Vlaams Agentschap voor Personen met een Handicap of om een inzicht in de eigen cognitieve vermogens te hebben.
*Het persoonlijkheidsonderzoek:* Binnen dit onderzoek wordt naar verschillende aspecten van het persoonsfunctioneren gekeken: stijlen van omgaan met problemen, sociaal functioneren, algemene persoonskenmerken zoals bijvoorbeeld extraversie of altruïsme, kwetsbaarheid inzake stressgevoeligheid, actuele toestandskenmerken zoals bijvoorbeeld depressieve klachten, angst en eventueel de aanwezigheid van persoonlijkheidsstoornissen.
Dergelijk onderzoek kan aangewezen zijn als onderbouwing voor een diagnose of om inzicht te krijgen in de eigen persoonlijkheid en functioneren. Dit kan een hulp betekenen in verdere begeleiding.
*Het neuro-psychologisch onderzoek :* Binnen dit onderzoek wordt gekeken naar de gehele hersenwerking. Hierbij wordt een batterij samengesteld van verschillende testen die diverse aspecten en facetten van de hersenwerking onderzoeken. Er wordt bijvoorbeeld gekeken naar geheugenfuncties, aandachtsfuncties, executieve functies, visueel-ruimtelijke functies, psychomotoriek, informatieverwerking, oriëntatie, waarneming en visuele perceptie, links-rechtsoriëntatie, dieptezicht en ruimtelijk (in)zicht, enz.
Dergelijk onderzoek kan zinvol zijn in het kader van vermoeden van dementie, objectiveren van ervaren problemen (bijvoorbeeld geheugenklachten), na CVA, enz.
*Het onderzoek naar ontwikkelingsstoornissen (Autisme, ADHD) :*
Binnen het onderzoek worden meerdere aspecten in kaart gebracht die geassocieerd worden met de ontwikkelingsstoornis. Het gaat om de kernsymptomen met inbegrip van gedragskenmerken, eventueel cognitieve vaardigheden en persoonskenmerken. Ook wordt informatie vanuit het vroegkinderlijk functioneren bekeken.
Dergelijk onderzoek is zinvol bij om een vermoeden van ontwikkelingsstoornis te toetsen. Een vast stellen van een dergelijke diagnose heeft belangrijke implicaties voor verdere behandeling.
Dit aanbod richt zich naar jongvolwassenen en volwassenen en niet naar kinderen.
_(Bron: sint-camillus.be)_

Zover ik begrijp bestaat het onderzoek uit gesprekken, allerhande vragenlijsten en misschien wat tests om te kijken hoe je functioneerd, maar ik weet niet of dat ook met die vlekken is.
Heel veel sterkte in elk geval!

Lieve groet Luuss

----------


## vogeltje1990

ah, heel erg bedankt voor de info! Ben heel benieuwd hoe het gaat beetje nerveus, maja je kunt toch niets fout doen, je moet gewoon eerlijk en jezelf zijn dan komt er de beste score uit.

Thanks!

----------


## Luuss0404

Graag gedaan hoor  :Smile: 
Ik kan me voorstellen dat je benieuwd en nerveus bent!
Als je jezelf bent en eerlijk antwoord geeft dan kan je alleen maar beter geholpen worden  :Wink: 
Succes en sterkte!

----------


## pruts

Wat ik me er nog van herinner, is gewoon het vraaggesprek van vraag en antwoord (gewoon om een algemeen beter zicht te krijgen op wie je bent met welke problemen en hoe ze jou het best kunnen helpen) Om die reden ook vaak vragenlijsten. Verschiet niet, ik heb er al van 300 vragen gehad! Belangrijk is dat je er je tijd voor neemt. Soms kunnen der weleens 'rare vragen' tussenstaan, zo herinner ik me nog 'houd U van vuur?' Als je zo een beetje een voorbeeld wilt hebben, op internet vind je vaak zulke vragenlijsten terug bij mensen die enquetes doen voor hun studie ofzo. 

In elk geval,... Succes!!

----------


## christel1

Er komen dikwijls vragen in terug maar dan in een andere vraagstelling, daaruit kunnen ze afleiden of je consequent bent of niet, dus zeker de tijd voor nemen.... maar soms zetten ze er wel een klok naast...

----------


## vogeltje1990

heel erg bedankt voor jullie reacties!.
Ik kan het alleen maar afwachten ben ik bang, onddanks dat ik zo nerveus ben, de dokter weet het ook niet meer, er is heel veel aan de gang op het moment, dus heb alvast een lijstje gemaakt met dingen waar ik mee zit, dat kan alleen maar goed zijn lijkt me.
Ben wel bang wat er uit gaat komen en wat ik er mee aan moet, want ik heb al wel een idee, maargoed dat zal die test wel uitwijzen.

xx

----------


## pruts

@Christel1: Er zitten idd veel van die 'dubbele vragen' bij. 
@Vogeltje1990: Als je geruster bent met het voor jezelf allemaal wat op te schrijven lijkt me dit zeker goed! Wat de uitslag van de testen betreft,... Ik denk dat je daar niet te bang voor moet zijn. Uiteindelijk kunnen ze hoogstens ontdekken waar je het moeilijk mee hebt? Sterkte!!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Vogeltje,
Als je nerveus bent kan je wel eens wat vergeten, dus goed idee om belangrijke dingen op te schrijven en papier mee te nemen naar het gesprek  :Smile: 

Omdat mijn broertje wajong nodig was moesten pap, mijn broertje en ik ook allerlei vragenlijsten invullen met steeds soortgelijke vragen. Ik kreeg bijvoorbeeld de volgende vragen: Vragenlijst 1 "Vind je dat hij/zij zich goed kan concentreren?", vragenlijst 2 "Vind je dat hij/zij snel is afgeleid", vragenlijst 3 kruis de eigenschappen aan die je vind dat hij/zij bezit en onderstreep de eigenschappen die hij/zij kan verbeteren en dan stond daar "concentratie", "snel afgeleid" etc. en dat ging over heel veel op zo'n manier.

----------


## vogeltje1990

even een upate voor jullie,

we hebben vandaag aleen een intake en inteligentie onderzoek gedaan, er kwam een standaart vraag over medicatie wat je daar mee moet doen, toen flipte ik en wilde ze me daar houden.
Ben er gelukkig onder uit gekomen, nu twijfel ik echter of ik toch terug moet gaan naar de paaz?

tips?

----------

